

A cloud with a silver lining [Icelandic volcano] - andyking
http://www.hiddeneurope.co.uk/a-cloud-with-a-silver-lining

======
bdfh42
What a misery some people are. I think that cheap air travel is wonderful - it
brings all sorts of freedoms and new experiences to so many. For the author of
this post - the "silver lining" is that people who have taken advantage of
this modern convenience have been inconvenienced and shown the error of their
ways in some manner. How silly.

I find that fact that it is far cheaper to fly than it is to travel by
car/ferry or train is very telling. It gives some strong clues as to the true
cost in world resources of the different modes of transport. If flying is
dramatically cheaper then how can it be inefficient in comparison to alternate
transport systems? The idea that the train is better in some way is not
supported by the market price - there is clearly a massive hidden (well
obscured) energy/resource cost associated with rail travel.

